
Ask HN: Is it paranoid to avoid submitting applications to hire.withgoogle.com? - jdowner
More and more I am hesitant to share information with companies like google. Sure, it seems quixotic since they capture your information in so many different ways. But just because they have so much information on me does not mean I should willingly give all information to them. Well, that is my belief.<p>I should say that I don&#x27;t see google as the only or worst culprit of this -- it is just that I was looking at a company this morning who use hire.withgoogle.com as part of the G-suite.<p>I guess I am curious how other people here view this and what you do, if anything, to avoid it?
======
jacquesm
With every product google offers you always have to wonder what their angle is
and to what extent they will datamine it. Google offering a service that
vacuums up CV's is one of those cases where you can almost bet that they are
not doing this from an altruistic point of view but that they would very much
like to have your CV, and getting companies to request those CVs gets others
to carry water for them.

